# Spreader Bars



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

East coast boys drag spreader bars all the time for tuna, dolphin, etc, especially from VA and north. Down this way I've never seen anybody pull them. Or do they?

The only thing I can rationalize is that up the east coast, those guys are fishing in off-color water a lot of the time, whereas in the Gulf we're usually fishing very clear water. So the fish can easily find a single lure in the clear water and there's no need to drag 15 squid with one hook bait off a bar.

Lets hear your thoughts, opinions, and experience with bars.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

They are a pain is the @ss to manage and a lower % of gulf coast fisherman will put up with a pain in the @ss?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I pull one off the cleate as a teaser on our center console, especially during the fall. That flatline gets hit more than the one that doesn't have a teaser in front of it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a couple spreader bars and usually use them as hookless teasers although I've caught some nice tuna with them when using hooks. They're really not that hard to deal with as long as you stagger the baits on them right and don't try to put 1,656 plastic baits on one bar like some try.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Chris V said:


> hey're really not that hard to deal with as long as you stagger the baits on them right and don't try to put 1,656 plastic baits on one bar like some try.


What if, instead of pulling 1656 plastic baits on one bar, I built the world's most expensive spreader bar and put a dozen Black Bart 1656's on it, followed by a Black Bart Lunch as the hook bait? Maybe I'd pull it on a Manitowoc crane with 32 strand wire rope! :thumbsup:

Thanks everybody for their responses. Any more input is appreciated.


----------

